# Ipad applications



## poudreux (31 Janvier 2014)

Je charge l'application sur apple store, lorsque je l' ouvre message chargement et déconnection immédiate merci pour la solution


----------



## Karmalolo (31 Janvier 2014)

Eteins et rallume?


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (2 Février 2014)

Pour la solution, une explication plus Claire serait quand même plus simple...

Quel ipad? Quel os? Jb ou non? Quel App Store?


----------



## Bruno de Malaisie (2 Février 2014)

@Moumou92
Je plussoie


----------



## poudreux (6 Mars 2014)

poudreux a dit:


> Je charge l'application sur apple store, lorsque je l' ouvre message chargement et déconnection immédiate merci pour la solution



Bonjour

Ipad4 retira 16 go achat neuf un an.chargement Apple store sans problème plusieurs tentatives toujours le même problème:
Appuie sur icône chargement apparaît puis déconnection immédiates .procédure par ordinateur iThune idem .
Je signale avec le jeux Blastron comme farm heroes  saga les mêmes bug.
Merci pour les solutions


----------



## Loscyde (7 Mars 2014)

Hum, est-ce que t'as essayé de te déconnecter de l'appstore puis de reconnecter ?

Sinon, quel est le message d'erreur exactement ?

Et enfin, quelques pistes :
- le réglage du fuseau horaire est-il correct ? (voir réglages > général > date et heure)
- iOS est-il à jour ?
- ta connexion wi-fi fonctionne-t-elle correctement ?


----------



## poudreux (14 Mars 2014)

Bonjour

Problème pour chargement farm heroes persiste a savoir:
Plusieurs tentatives avec Apple store pas de message d'erreur au chargement 
La connexion internet pas de problème 
Ouverture avec l icône  cling chargement puis rupture sans message
Système d'exploitation iOS mise a jour impeccable.

Merci pour les solutions cordialement


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (15 Mars 2014)

Tu ne perds rien... J'ailerai bien avoir un ipad intelligent qui me protèges de moi même quand je veux installer des bouses inutiles... Veinard!


----------

